# Best girlfriend ever....



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Just found out that my old lady is going cross country to pick this up for me around the 25th










Sooo excited! Finally the .:R will have something to keep it company in the garage!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

With all due respect, she needs to take your place at the office so you can pick it up yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> Just found out that my old lady is going cross country to pick this up for me around the 25th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!



TTC2k5 said:


> With all due respect, she needs to take your place at the office so you can pick it up yourself.


:laugh:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Thanks!



TTC2k5 said:


> With all due respect, she needs to take your place at the office so you can pick it up yourself.


You're telling me, I don't have that option at the moment... or for a while actually. Can honestly say I'm nervous for her to drive it back.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> With all due respect, she needs to take your place at the office so you can pick it up yourself.


Notice how the OP said girlfriend? Wonder if she'll come back with the car.... :laugh::wave:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Notice how the OP said girlfriend? Wonder if she'll come back with the car.... :laugh::wave:


If she knows what's good for her.... those sandwiches aren't going to make themselves you know.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Steve's car? 

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Steve's car?
> 
> Congratulations :thumbup:


Yes, one and the same. Amazing looking vehicle, can't wait to drive it myself.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

you know that upon arrival she will be expecting a ring.

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> you know that upon arrival she will be expecting a ring.
> 
> Congrats and welcome.


Well, we had this conversation I told her she can have a fat ring.. Or Rotiform NUE wheels for her car. She chose the wheels lol. I think I gotta keeper.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Steve's car?
> 
> Congratulations :thumbup:


yup, unfortunatly my car
but glad to see that its going to a good home :beer:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> yup, unfortunatly my car
> but glad to see that its going to a good home :beer:


it/she whatever the car is will be babied no worries there. Driven with every intention of enjoying all it has to offer. Just need to get a set of wheels.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You're letting her out of the kitchen? Clearly you haven't thought this through. :laugh: j/k j/k


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> it/she whatever the car is will be babied no worries there. Driven with every intention of enjoying all it has to offer. Just need to get a set of wheels.


sounds good
and yup thats all it will need is another nice set of wheels to keep it looking amazing


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> yup, unfortunatly my car
> but glad to see that its going to a good home :beer:


Noooooooo, what are you getting into now if you let the TT go?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Noooooooo, what are you getting into now if you let the TT go?


looking to pick up a daily and probably think all winter on what to get come spring


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> Well, we had this conversation I told her she can have a fat ring.. Or Rotiform NUE wheels for her car. She chose the wheels lol. I think I gotta keeper.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are the classics staying with you 1.8tipgls?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Bummer. But good for the OP! :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Are the classics staying with you 1.8tipgls?


wheels have been sold


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Neb said:


> Bummer. But good for the OP! :beer:


Thanks :thumbup:



20v master said:


> You're letting her out of the kitchen? Clearly you haven't thought this through. :laugh: j/k j/k


I know there's a serious problem.. the weekly sandwich production rates will fall far behind schedule.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Pictures of said "Girlfriend" .


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

225TTRoadster said:


> Pictures of said "Girlfriend" .


DAMNIT!!! Somebody beat me to it!!:banghead:



Doctor_Vdub said:


> Just found out that my old lady is going cross country to pick this up for me around the 25th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of your girlfriend "or it never happened.":laugh: Jk..maybe.. :sly:

Seriously though, welcome.


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> DAMNIT!!! Somebody beat me to it!!:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will post pics shortly :thumbup:


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Sporting the .:R shirts we made for last Leavenworth drive










Her Driving to Leavenworth


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

We were kinda hoping for something a little more skimpy...:sly: j/k :laugh:

Welcome. Do you have any plans for it yet?


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> We were kinda hoping for something a little more skimpy...:sly: j/k :laugh:
> 
> Welcome. Do you have any plans for it yet?


Hah, "j/k" suuuuure. Will try and work on that.

As far as the car goes, new wheels since Steve sold the CCW's However he's put a fair amount as far as aftermarket parts into it so that will be a nice break for my wallet.

Also depends, when the guy ran into me with the old .:R I was in for a fair amount of $$$ back. Just waiting on the attorney to see how much exactly. That will be a big factor on what else goes into it.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

thats all it will really need is a NICE set of wheels again and to have the coil spun back down
i just raised it up yesterday to make the drive a bit easier


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> thats all it will really need is a NICE set of wheels again and to have the coil spun back down
> i just raised it up yesterday to make the drive a bit easier


Searching as we speak :thumbup:

And nice and low it will remain. Thankfully the South bound portion of I-5 is nice and smooth. As well as the 512 I take to work. Thanks to the 6.8zillion dollars of taxpayers money that have gone into it over the past 5 years.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> Searching as we speak :thumbup:
> 
> And nice and low it will remain. Thankfully the South bound portion of I-5 is nice and smooth. As well as the 512 I take to work. Thanks to the 6.8zillion dollars of taxpayers money that have gone into it over the past 5 years.


nice
told ur gf the car also has a diesel geek skid plate on it and i also did the lower intercooler forge hoses


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> nice
> told ur gf the car also has a diesel geek skid plate on it and i also did the lower intercooler forge hoses


what exactly did you do to them, that's foreign language to me.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> what exactly did you do to them, that's foreign language to me.


the Forge Silicone hoses
i bought the kit for the lower intercooler pipe connectors


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> the Forge Silicone hoses
> i bought the kit for the lower intercooler pipe connectors


Ooooh alright gotcha, well that was kind. So haven't really dabbled in the turbo world to much. It's capable of running at different lbs of boost on stock turbo? Or will the whole thing have to be upgraded all together if needed?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Doctor_Vdub said:


> Ooooh alright gotcha, well that was kind. So haven't really dabbled in the turbo world to much. It's capable of running at different lbs of boost on stock turbo? Or will the whole thing have to be upgraded all together if needed?


well yea the tune upgrades the boost
but if you wanted any more real power you would have to do a full turbo upgrade
or you can probably add watermeth to sqeeze out some more from the stock


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> well yea the tune upgrades the boost
> but if you wanted any more real power you would have to do a full turbo upgrade
> or you can probably add watermeth to sqeeze out some more from the stock


Well if everything goes well with the attorney I will add to what you have accomplished and drop a larger turbo with the works in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What kind of wheels are you looking at? Did the hard top stay on it?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What kind of wheels are you looking at? Did the hard top stay on it?


yea the hardtop stayed on
and hopefully some really nice wheels!!




Doctor_Vdub said:


> Well if everything goes well with the attorney I will add to what you have accomplished and drop a larger turbo with the works in there. :thumbup:


nice
yea that was my plan for the winter if i didnt sell the car


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What kind of wheels are you looking at? Did the hard top stay on it?


Yeah the hard top will stay with it thankfully. That was one of the reasons I wanted it so badly. As far as wheels go, I was thinking along these lines

http://rotiform.com/products_nue_3pc_classic.html

It's a shame that wheels are so damn expensive though. I've looked around but can't find to many sets with a large lip that aren't 3 piece and 1k+ per wheel. Guess I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good! That would have been the selling point for me as well.

As for wheels, in the high end price range, there are plenty of better manufacturers than Rotiform... I personally chose to stay away from them, even though I did like one of the designs. A few companies make 3 pcs wheels at a lower price than that too. 

Are you pretty set on a 5 spoke?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats. Good lookin car, hope it all works out!


----------



## GenesisJFAP (May 31, 2010)

Bro you gotta get back home so we can hangout again! Afghanistan doesn't need you lol. Danie just told me about the car, stoked that you're getting something! Any reason for choosing this over another .:R?

Also, your sig made me laugh my ass off in the middle of class


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

GenesisJFAP said:


> Bro you gotta get back home so we can hangout again! Afghanistan doesn't need you lol. Danie just told me about the car, stoked that you're getting something! Any reason for choosing this over another .:R?
> 
> Also, your sig made me laugh my ass off in the middle of class


No ****, this place sucks a fat bag o' hondas.... Well I wanted something for me. On top of that I'm pretty sure I'll still get another .:R within the next few years. I'm glad it made you laugh cause It makes me laugh when I think about it.



RabbitGTDguy said:


> Congrats. Good lookin car, hope it all works out!


Thanks :thumbup:



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Good! That would have been the selling point for me as well.
> 
> As for wheels, in the high end price range, there are plenty of better manufacturers than Rotiform... I personally chose to stay away from them, even though I did like one of the designs. A few companies make 3 pcs wheels at a lower price than that too.
> 
> Are you pretty set on a 5 spoke?


Not really, I'm really into the larger lip on front and rear. If you could point me in a direction of other manufactures that would be great.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer:

Blonix wheels is an off brand of ISS forged. They both have nice wheels, but the Blonix line is a little more affordable.

http://www.issforged.com/blonix/

BC forged have a ton of different designs. Their site is under construction, but here is an old link.

http://www.bcracingwheels.com/wheels.html


Oem concepts. They are a dealer for a handful of manufactures, but are great to work with. If you do call then ask for Andrew.

http://www.oemconcept.com/


----------



## Doctor_Vdub (Dec 27, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Blonix wheels is an off brand of ISS forged. They both have nice wheels, but the Blonix line is a little more affordable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links :thumbup:
Those all have pretty good sets from what I can tell. There were a few from each. The Blonix link was blocked for me however, the government computers are kinda touchy when it comes to those things.

I guess I'll just have to just save up if I want exactly what I'm looking for in wheels.


----------

